# Pidgeon repeller



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We mounted owl likenesses on certain areas and it seems to work.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Those fake owls do work but you need to move them regularly. If you just set it and forget the birds will get used to it and ignore it. They also sell some that are battery operated, the eyes light up and it makes a sound when the motion detector is set off.


----------



## kinderheim511 (Feb 26, 2017)

What range does an owl have? 
I'm guessing they're good for windows, but won't be able protect my parked car.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A 7 story building in Portland (ME) not really that big, but it had a big pigeon problem. Over several weeks while I installed computers and wiring I watched the owls come and go to no avail. I forget all of the various deterrents they tried but the final one that seemed to work was horrible spike assemblies. I would have hoped for something better, more humane, but over several more years their window sills were no longer covered with pigeon deposits and nests. 

A flood of emails to all of the cities you can think of should return some workable solutions as they have been battling the birds for centuries.

Bud


----------



## kinderheim511 (Feb 26, 2017)

Spikes work, but they're ugly-looking. 
Anyway, I'd like some sonic or ultrasonic solution that can also keep pigeons from crapping on my car. Their droppings destroy the paint.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Walter Pidgeon died in 1984 so there shouldn't be a need to repel him!

Oh... you mean pigeon. Never mind.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ultrasonics don't work. Birds can't hear them. 
Sounds of preditor birds will work if the sounds are irregular. If repeated too often, birds get used to them. 

If ultrasonics really worked, airports would use them to reduce bird strikes.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/2013/04/01/airports-plane-bird-strikes/2043411/

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_damage/nwrc/publications/04pubs/beason041.pdf


----------



## kinderheim511 (Feb 26, 2017)

I see. I guess I was close to falling in a marketing scheme.


----------

